
UC Davis Chancellor Removed After School Paid to Scrub Negative Search Results - molecule
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/us-davis-chancellor-removed-negative-search-results
======
SixSigma
Although the reality is that it is about nepotism :

Katehi's husband is a chemical engineering professor at Davis, while her
daughter-in-law works as chief of staff to the vice-chancellor for student
affairs. Her son is a graduate student in epidemiology.

a raise of over $50,000 and series of promotions the daughter-in-law received
over 2 ½ years

the academic program where Katehi's son has a paid research position was put
under his wife's supervision

~~~
bdcravens
Yes, reading the article it's obvious that's why she was placed on (paid)
administrative leave.

